# 12v feed for camera?



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

I am just about to install a rear view camera in a new Autotrail Excel on a Fiat base.

I need to locate a 12v feed wire that is on only when ignition is on.

Can anyone advise where I can find one that is easy to locate and get at please?


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Is the supply to your brake lights easy to get at ? It should be a short run from there to the camera. 

You could connect to the reversing light supply but would only then have power to the camera when reverse gear is engaged.

Hope that is helpful.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Be aware that most of these cameras have Infra red led's fitted for night use.. However the do and will drain power if you leave them on permenant, even in the daytime. The drain is very low but can add up over days.. 
So you may want to also consider a switch in line to turn the camera on and off.

You can get a schematic of the wiring off the Sargent electical web site..
http://sargentshop.co.uk/epages/esh...ories/TechData/"System Schematics"/Auto-Trail


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a rear view mirror clip on screen on my Peugeot Boxer and have taken the power from the cab overhead light cluster....it's on a timed delay and switches off after about 10 mins or so.

Paul


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

I refitted an old one that had stopped working (plus the screen was cracked). It was wired up to the same power that fed the reversing lights. It only works when I am reversing, but in that sense it's the only time I really need it. The only reason to have it permanently on would be to see if there is anyone mulling around at the back of the van but that's a step down the paranoia road..


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Ricster said:


> I refitted an old one that had stopped working (plus the screen was cracked). It was wired up to the same power that fed the reversing lights. It only works when I am reversing, but in that sense it's the only time I really need it. The only reason to have it permanently on would be to see if there is anyone mulling around at the back of the van but that's a step down the paranoia road..


I can manage without, but us poor souls without a rear window do sometimes find it useful! "If you can't see my mirrors I can't see you" senario.


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

divil said:


> I have a rear view mirror clip on screen on my Peugeot Boxer and have taken the power from the cab overhead light cluster....it's on a timed delay and switches off after about 10 mins or so.
> 
> Paul


Even though it switches off after 10 minutes is it actually live when the doors are closed and the light has gone out?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I used the rear number plate light so that I could just turn on the lights to activate the camera rather than have it on all the time.

Mike


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Richardsnow,

I fitted a rear view camera for when driving forward so that I can keep an eye on whats happening behind me, I took my 12v feed from the aux power supply on the back of the radio in the dash.

I put an in line fuse holder and then put this through an illuminated switch mounted in the dash so I know when its on and can switch it of when I want.

Cheers Baz............


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> It only works when I am reversing, but in that sense it's the only time I really need it. The only reason to have it permanently on would be to see if there is anyone mulling around at the back of the van but that's a step down the paranoia road..


lol well some systems such as the Waeco (actually owned by Dometic nowadays) pRVS 590 / RVS 790 both have twin lens to allow you to see just behind you (for use when reversing) and a distance view camera lens which allows you to see people coming up behind you on motorways and the like so no more blind spots with idiots pulling out at last minute to overtake you and catching you unawares


----------

